# My coupe jetta VR6T, so far.....



## bates05 (Oct 31, 2004)

Not mine anymore


_Modified by bates05 at 5:37 AM 2-7-2007_


----------



## bates05 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: My coupe jetta VR6T, so far..... (bates05)*

check it out


----------



## bates05 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: My coupe jetta VR6T, so far..... (bates05)*

TTT


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: My coupe jetta VR6T, so far..... (bates05)*

didnt work for me.


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: My coupe jetta VR6T, so far..... (Vdubsolo)*

so far it looks nice...good luck with it. What do yuo wan for power?


----------



## bates05 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: My coupe jetta VR6T, so far..... (procket2_8)*

Well, I'm hoping for at least 400ish, which I've heard shouldn't be too hard.But I'd settle for a reliable 350 or so.


----------



## bates05 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: My coupe jetta VR6T, so far..... (bates05)*

sorry guys I have a s$%t load of pics that I will upoad later today


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: My coupe jetta VR6T, so far..... (bates05)*

400 is very obtainable. Reliable too.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: My coupe jetta VR6T, so far..... (procket2_8)*

car looks great, i love MARK 2'S, especially the jet coupes!! good luck, keep us posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bates05 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: My coupe jetta VR6T, so far..... (mikemcnair)*

will do, I have pics of the turbo, mani and intercooler install, will post soon


----------



## bates05 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: My coupe jetta VR6T, so far..... (bates05)*

pics added http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bates05 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: My coupe jetta VR6T, so far..... (bates05)*

bbbbbbooooossssstttttt


----------



## bates05 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: My coupe jetta VR6T, so far..... (bates05)*

Here's what I got done today:



I'm going to try to start the down pipe before the weekend. Will post pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bates05 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: My coupe jetta VR6T, so far..... (bates05)*

TTT


----------



## bates05 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: My coupe jetta VR6T, so far..... (bates05)*

up


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: My coupe jetta VR6T, so far..... (bates05)*

looking good! keep em coming!


----------



## bates05 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: My coupe jetta VR6T, so far..... (mikemcnair)*

thanks man, will do.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Should be a nice setup. Since its winter and there is tonnes of time to spare, why not really clean things up? Small things like oil cooler, the alternator, pulleys, etc. 
That intake looks like a nice piece!


----------



## bates05 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (pubahs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pubahs* »_Should be a nice setup. Since its winter and there is tonnes of time to spare, why not really clean things up? Small things like oil cooler, the alternator, pulleys, etc. 
That intake looks like a nice piece!

Ya Im going to clean everything up, the engine bay is being smoothed out right now at Turn 6 Tuning &Design, I'm gonna clean up the valve cover for sure and respray a few bits. That intake is the my favorite
piece.


----------



## jezzag60 (Aug 26, 2006)

Makes me want to stat on mine!!!!
One day i'll get off my ass and go and fit my turbo.


----------



## bates05 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (jezzag60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jezzag60* »_Makes me want to stat on mine!!!!
One day i'll get off my ass and go and fit my turbo.


Get r done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , sitting around all day on my ass looking at other peoples projects got me started.


----------



## bates05 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: My coupe jetta VR6T, so far..... (bates05)*

TTT


----------



## HYBRO VR6 (Nov 25, 2005)

nice setup 
good choise of intake lol

GOOD LUCK


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (HYBRO VR6)*

400hp should be easily attainable...gluck with it man it looks good so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bates05 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (mk2vrooom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2vrooom* »_400hp should be easily attainable...gluck with it man it looks good so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ya I seem to be getting the same answer from a lot of people, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: My coupe jetta VR6T, so far..... (bates05)*

just wondering why you would spend the money on a nice intake mani but not on the turbo


----------



## bates05 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: My coupe jetta VR6T, so far..... (sinisterh22a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sinisterh22a* »_just wondering why you would spend the money on a nice intake mani but not on the turbo









The turbo was free, I'm working with what I got ya know? But next season Im gonna get a nice turbo, equal length mani and alcohol injection.


----------



## sparkalot (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: My coupe jetta VR6T, so far..... (bates05)*

all on stock clutch? nice setup besides that... im a sucker for mk2 coupes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bates05 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: My coupe jetta VR6T, so far..... (sparkalot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sparkalot* »_all on stock clutch? nice setup besides that... im a sucker for mk2 coupes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I know, alot of people think im







, but I'm gonna just give it a shot. I've heard of quite a few people run stock clutch disks with 350-400 whp.


----------



## bstdvr (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: My coupe jetta VR6T, so far..... (bates05)*

Before you start fabricating anything else you should probably put the motor in the car! You can run out of room for IC pipes real fast!


----------



## bates05 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: My coupe jetta VR6T, so far..... (bstdvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bstdvr* »_Before you start fabricating anything else you should probably put the motor in the car! You can run out of room for IC pipes real fast!

I have already had the motor in once then I had to pull it back out because I came across the money for my diff, The IC piping is alrady been mocked up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: My coupe jetta VR6T, so far..... (bates05)*

Just throw a clutch in while you have the motor out. Your gonna wish you did after you turn that disk purple ad it no longer grabs....loks good though, I would run a different exhaust manifold, but thats just my opinion. I know what its like to work on a budget, I had to work 2 jobs and go to school full time to build my turbo car.


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: My coupe jetta VR6T, so far..... (procket2_8)*

That is looking good for a budget setup,and you spent the money in the right place with the SEM,and the short runner.That turbo setup looks like it will be very close to the firewall,can you post some pics of the engine in the car?I want to see what kind of clearance you had.
Have fun and if you search,there are some that have posted pics of hall sensor brackets for VR6,or IM "rhussjr",he may have some made up.Car will be sick if you build/tune it right,boosted VR in a Mk2=


----------



## bates05 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: My coupe jetta VR6T, so far..... (VWAUDITECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITECH* »_That is looking good for a budget setup,and you spent the money in the right place with the SEM,and the short runner.That turbo setup looks like it will be very close to the firewall,can you post some pics of the engine in the car?I want to see what kind of clearance you had.
Have fun and if you search,there are some that have posted pics of hall sensor brackets for VR6,or IM "rhussjr",he may have some made up.Car will be sick if you build/tune it right,boosted VR in a Mk2=









Thanks man, I already have the infamous "Rhussjr" trigger bracket, The turbo fits in the car nicely, it sits upright instead of sideways like the ATP or Kenetics manifolds.


----------



## bates05 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: My coupe jetta VR6T, so far..... (bates05)*

up up up


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

i really like that intake manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bates05 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_i really like that intake manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks, like I said it's probably my favorite purchase so far.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (bates05)*

Hey did you need an adapter to run the ford TB on the shimmel intake?


----------



## bates05 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (mocas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mocas* »_Hey did you need an adapter to run the ford TB on the shimmel intake? 

Nope it bolts right up, sideways though, so you have to mess with the throttle cable bracket.


----------



## bates05 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (bates05)*

This project is no longer mine, thanks for all the interest and feedback guys. Look for my new project post sometime in the spring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (bates05)*

u sell it or somethin?


----------



## bates05 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (mk2vrooom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2vrooom* »_u sell it or somethin? 

Kinda sorta, I kept my tranny with the diff and a few other goodies and traded the motor for a whole VR coupe jetta. I'm stll going woth a boosted VR but I'm just going about it a different way. Im gonna post some pics under another post. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

